# Problem after power outage



## BruceS (Sep 23, 2006)

I had a power outage this week which laster over an hour which was longer than my UPS's could handle so each of my boxes re-booted after the power came back on.

After they came back up, the shows on the HR24-500 still showed in the list on the HR24-100, but when I tried to play one of them, it lost the connection and they dis-appeared from the list.

I re-booted the HR24-500 and everything worked fine again, but I thought I should mention it anyway in case DTV wants to test those conditions.

The average user probably wouldn't think about re-booting the box.

By the way, all the boxes were on the NR and are connected over SWM and DECA.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Did you reset the SWM and DECA PIs?


----------



## gsslug (Sep 13, 2006)

Old axiom. When in doubt reboot. I had been watching a recorded show from another DVR and I paused it to watch a DVD. When I came back to it and tried to play it I lost it and the list no longer showed programs from the other DVR. DTV said reboot both which I did. On one DVR I saw all recordings from both DVRs. On the other only the local recordings showed up so I rebooted that one again and both DVRs were working again.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

If there is such a power outage....the entire "system" resets, including the HD DVRs, HD receivers, SWiM, and DECA units.

The SWiM needs to be reset first, and typically does so, as its reset takes less time. That said, if it is not reset by the time the HD DVRs, etc. seek the SWiM connection....hiccups may occur. In that case, only the HD DVR/receiver will require a reboot.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

BruceS said:


> I had a power outage this week which laster over an hour which was longer than my UPS's could handle so each of my boxes re-booted after the power came back on.
> 
> After they came back up, the shows on the HR24-500 still showed in the list on the HR24-100, but when I tried to play one of them, it lost the connection and they dis-appeared from the list.
> 
> ...


I would do a complete reset of the system. Pull all power plugs from all receivers, SWiM and DECA. Power up SWiM and wait a minute or two. Reset your internet router. Power up internet DECA .Power up each box, one at a time, waiting until the previous box is fully fucntional before going to the next one. This should get everything back to normal.


----------

